# wax dirt?



## trapper ed (Sep 9, 2011)

made some wax dirt this morning over a propane turkey fryer in a galvanised wash tub and it has a burnt smell to it. Is it possible to burn the dirt?


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

I'd say it was scorched. Plain old dirt has a lot of organics in it which burn and is what gives it it's color-dirt. LOL Sand has no organics in it to burn/scorch just ground rock.

There are folks who'll argue that scorched dirt or scorched wax doesn't stop coyote from working a set. I realize there are bold coyotes, timid coyotes, and those inbetween but a high population density may override "some" of the coyotes' fear due to competition and allow "some" to work a stinky, scorched set. My territory's coyote population does not afford me the option to use substandard/close enough is good enough set making ingredients. My job is to kill every coyote that is using a location so I get pretty anal about my equipment.


----------



## trapper ed (Sep 9, 2011)

Seldom said:


> I'd say it was scorched. Plain old dirt has a lot of organics in it which burn and is what gives it it's color-dirt. LOL Sand has no organics in it to burn/scorch just gound rock.


I was hoping you were on here. That's what i thought. Time to start over.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

trapper ed said:


> I was hoping you were on here. That's what i thought. Time to start over.


I do feel your pain because one time I scorched my trap wax because I didn't double-boiler it. I could smell the scorching when I opend the storage container. THAT was a huge job to clean off the wax, dump the pot, and rewax the traps. Ya gotta do what ya gotta do! LOL

I just bought the large cement mixer from HF to use for cooling my waxed sand/dirt. A good friend advised me to use the mixer with heat instead of my solar system. I appreciated his valued input but no thanks, no heating, just cooling which it does a great job and I don't have to spend time raking it to cool.


----------



## chloen (Jul 5, 2021)

Hmm, that's quite possible. It contains elements that can burn. I had a similar story. I work with making candles, I bought a set from aussiecandlesupplies.com.au. I didn't work very neatly at first, and did it in the bathroom. But, I didn't wipe it down well enough before using it, the dirt and dust took its toll. The tub itself started to smell bad, and I think it was the absorbed bathroom dirt that was giving off the smell. I had to change the tub, and now I'm being extra careful and careful.


----------

